# Climbing materials for mantids



## Bdawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Looking for alternatives to tree branches, they appear to be going mouldy in only a week. Do you guys have alternatives that are safe, easy for the little dudes to traverse, don't go mouldy, and look good aesthetically? Would some type of plastic vine be acceptable or do they require something with a little more surface area?


----------



## callisto9 (Nov 12, 2017)

Going to jump in here since one of mine keeps trying (and failing) to climb a plastic corner despite there being sticks in the cage.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the bags onions come in. the net if stretched is big enough for nymphs new hatchings to crawl thru, but older ones like it to.. 

just watch they don't get stuck in it. I have all kinds of plastic screening on my site, I use a lot of it too. Also try some Excelsior

as this makes easy climbing, kinda messy some times though. don't use a lot, they only need enough to move around on, not

globs of it.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 13, 2017)

Sponge. You can do cool sculptures. Some guy did it I’ll link it, but sadly the photos are gone.


----------



## Nanodot (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm lining some of my tanks with coconut fiber liner used for planters and for vivarium backgrounds.  It is made of coconut fibers glued together with a smidge of latex.  I have it in the hot humid tank I will be using for Devil's Flower nymphs, and there has been no mold at all.  It also works great to separate soil from the false bottom in a vivarium, and fruit flies are happy to pupate on it.  I bought a 36 inch by 33 foot roll, so I use it for everything I can...  I glue it to the tank wall with silicone.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Preview attachment 20171114_233358.jpg


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Nanodot said:


> I'm lining some of my tanks with coconut fiber liner used for planters and for vivarium backgrounds.  It is made of coconut fibers glued together with a smidge of latex.  I have it in the hot humid tank I will be using for Devil's Flower nymphs, and there has been no mold at all.  It also works great to separate soil from the false bottom in a vivarium, and fruit flies are happy to pupate on it.  I bought a 36 inch by 33 foot roll, so I use it for everything I can...  I glue it to the tank wall with silicone.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Preview attachment 20171114_233358.jpg
> 
> ...


That is a luxurious viv, those guys are gonna be so happy


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 16, 2017)

Nanodot said:


> I'm lining some of my tanks with coconut fiber liner used for planters and for vivarium backgrounds.  It is made of coconut fibers glued together with a smidge of latex.  I have it in the hot humid tank I will be using for Devil's Flower nymphs, and there has been no mold at all.  It also works great to separate soil from the false bottom in a vivarium, and fruit flies are happy to pupate on it.  I bought a 36 inch by 33 foot roll, so I use it for everything I can...  I glue it to the tank wall with silicone.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Preview attachment 20171114_233358.jpg
> 
> ...


That’s amazing. I’m working on a terratium now.


----------



## Teamonger (Nov 16, 2017)

The cocofibre "fabric" is a wonderful idea! I'm going to have to try that as well.

Another option is cork board like the stuff bulletin boards are made of. I know in Canada I could buy squares of it at the dollarstore in the craft section. I've used that in a few smaller setups and it seems to make good climbing and looks pretty good (not as good as that cocofibre though).


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 18, 2017)

Are you freezing or baking your sticks first?  That might help prevent the mold.  I haven't had mold on any of the sticks I bring in from outside after freezing for 48 hours.  I also use a lot of fake plants, like terrarium and aquarium decorations, and also fake plants from craft stores.  Lots of variety at craft stores so you can choose from all kinds of flowers, vines, and leaves.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 8, 2017)

You can get a roll of FIBERGLASS VENT MESH and cut to size.  The holes are big enough and the material is thin enough to not cut out too much visibility.

As someone mentioned previously, CORK UNDERLAYMENT can also be useful.

You can also get fake vines for pretty cheap.  Search amazon for ENGLISH IVY VINES or other types of fake vines.

A cool thing you can do with the vines is to glue MAGNETS to them and put another magnet on the other side of the enclosure to hold them in place.  Also makes it easier to move the vines around by moving the magnets.  Small suction cups work well too on solid surfaces, but I use netting enclosures mostly so the magnets work better for me.

Just a few ideas...


----------

